# July 2009 - Photo Contest Winners



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats both are great pictures But then they all great pictures every month and make it so hard to vote.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. Congrats !!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, Great pictures!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulation! Great fotos.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I am so excited! There were so many awesome shots in that group that it is tough to only vote for one. Thanks so much for everyone's support.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Those are so adorable!!!!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Ditto to what Magiclover said! All of our puppers are so adorable! Thank you for the blessing! It will be a great Christmas present to get to see these babies each month! Thanks again to my GRF friends! :wave:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Huge congrats to well-deserved winners!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Magiclover - that picture just plain makes you smile!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats to both of you!!! Great pics


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations, I look forward to July next year so i can look at your photo everyday.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats , great shots, I didn't get to vote, just saw the posting, but I will be sure to vote for Aug ! Everyone did a super job, loved looking at all the photos!
Deb


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What great looking winners we have.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations to both of you................superb pics !!


----------

